# DC setup advice - comparing apples to hammer



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

So I was thinking about going the route of this portable DC from HF. I was thinking to run it through a seperator and then vent that outside, but then thinking, it's so small, I could just stick it outside the window on the porch (with the seperator, or a better bag).

But I also saw this delta DC which is on sale now for a good price. I'd probably open a window and put a window fan blowing out as well.

My shop is really my future living room which is about 14x14 so I want to keep it clean so i'm not having to breath in this air. Which would be the better route to go, or is either option likely to be sufficient?


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

Look at the HF 2 hp for 149.00 with coupon out of Wood magazine.


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey dat, thanks for the suggestion. I'm trying to avoid that one because of the current draw. I was looking at the 1HP shop fox, but just saw that delta on sale and it seems like a good unit with a 1micro bag. I guess i'm wondering if im better off (air quality wise) with a unit like that with a lot of sucking power or the little guy but leaving it outside.


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

Well it looks like Rockler isn't selling the delta 50-760 anymore. I guess at $200 it wasn't going to last long. I guess i'll take a trip out to HF today and see what they got.


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

Well i went and bought the harbor freight blower yesterday. I could see the dust coming out of it while running some straight cuts on the router table. Yeah, I know it wasn't supposed to have a good bag. But after the floor got covered with wood shavings and dust, I realized my shop vac could do a better job. Took it back today.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

THAT IS DISSAPOINTING TO HEAR.
I had just about decided to get one of those from HF


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

chsdiyer said:


> Well i went and bought the harbor freight blower yesterday. I could see the dust coming out of it while running some straight cuts on the router table. Yeah, I know it wasn't supposed to have a good bag. But after the floor got covered with wood shavings and dust, I realized my shop vac could do a better job. Took it back today.


That's weird. Did you get the 2 HP collector? With the 5 micron bag, very fine dust will definitely get through. But shavings? No way that should happen. Was there a hole in the bag? Was there a hole in the hose. Was there actually suction? Were there any loose seams? Where did these shavings seem to be coming from? You will get occasional lemons with that unit (bad quality control), but that seems like a pretty fundamental failure.
--Matt


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion, the shavings weren't coming out of the bag, they were all on the floor under the router table (not being sucked up to start with). It was just some fine dust (mist) getting out of the bag. It was the 1HP unit, which has good reviews, so it may have been user error, but I didn't feel like it was sucking much more than my 5.5HP shop vac from lowes. It was quieter than my shop vac which was nice and it didn't seem to blow out as much air from the motor. I think my shop vac may stir up more dust in the room with the amount of air it exhausts.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Ah, I see. Sorry, I don't have any experience with the 1 HP unit. I really do like the 2 HP unit, though. And that 20 amp current draw it claims is likely pretty exaggerated. I run mine on a 20 amp breaker without any problems. Good luck.
--Matt


----------



## bobelliott (Feb 27, 2012)

*I had the same problem*

I to have a HF system. My passion is turning so most of my chips are either long, wet or large chips. What I found is that the intake screen was the trouble. The problem was, that the screen is even there. I used my saw and removed it. Problem solved.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

a chip collector before the DC would solve that too


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

harbor freight isnt known for quality. dust collection and air filtration is sooo important. its the ultra-fine dust that youre inhaling that will do lung damage. dont forget a good respirator too. i have a 2hp dust collector with 1 micron bag. then i have the big delta air filter that i took the filter out of and have it vent straight outside. 
i didnt mean to go off on a rant here but you only have 2 lungs - they deserve the best protection you can give them
i stay clear of harbor freight -- just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Just FWIW, and not to rub it in too much, but you made the choice to get the 1HP DC versus the bigger, better flowing 2HP unit. If you read my replies regarding 1HP DCs my response is almost universal. Don't bother. For the most part they aren't worth the space they consume. Yes the HF 2HP DC does pull a bit of current at startup, and should be on its own circuit... Then again, most 1.5HP or better DCs should...

A shop vac might help clear the coarse dust and chips, but it won't do a very good job and clearing the fine dust. You need more CFM than that, or a 1HP DC can possibly provide...


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree Bob, until now I had never shopped at HF for that reason (poor quality). However, the unit had pretty good reviews so I figured it was worth a shot. I learned the hard way how much inhailing dust will get you. I was knocked down for a few weeks after trying to work with just a shop vac hooked up to my tools. It doesn't seem like there is much dust in the air, but there is! 

Thanks db, I had been looking at a 1HP shop fox or delta system as my alternative, but after the HF experience, while those are probably a better quality product, 1HP is probably still not going to make much of a impact to keep the air clean. Right now i'm either cutting outside or running a shop vac with a Oneida thing and a couple of box fans blowing out the windows. I also have a couple of HEPA air purifiers going.


----------

